# 22lr availability is good here!



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Was just looking through a hunting book here 
Remington 1400 rounds for $190 nzd 
Power point $100 for a brick


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I must be a cheap azz (no big news in that bit of information).
$190 for a 1400 round bucket? That's like $.13 a pop <is that right? Darn no wonder there available there
who is going to pay that much? $100 for a brick? Am I figuring this right is that .20 a round? 

.22 are starting to show up here in West Virginia.
But it's more like $87 for a 1400 round bucket and $26 for a 500 round brick and even that's A little steep. 

I can almost shoot my AR (tula) for that price. OUCH OUCH OUCH


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs S just picked up some Federal 350 round small bricks for $19. That's about 6 cents per round after tax.

I do not know the exchange rate with New Zealand. Anyway, good pickup NZHunter if that is a good deal sir.


----------



## ChrisF308 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi NZhunter ,

I just PMed you with my email , and no DONOT buy that crap , rem bucket of bullets , the velocity is really all over the place as well as misfires , and I brought it last yr for 130 , seriously its rubbish , look at CCI SV , buy in the largest amount you can , ie 5000rds , look at seroius shooters price , you should have some one in the SI that is close to that price , there is a good NZ forum , nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz , I chronied the bucket of bullets , and its shocking , so bad I did not need to really do that , as some where going BANG , some pop , ie subsonic & supersoinc , I found over 10% between the bottom & top velocities .
RE win , its too expensive , try CCI SV or for a bit more money CCI subs .

Later Chris


----------



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Good to know ! Lucky I didn't buy it! Haha I've been using power points and cci velocitors both giving good accurate results 
Cody


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

The local Gander mountain has several choices including CCI,Remington and Federal. 34.00-525 rnd pack for Remington bulk and 30.00 for 300 rnds of CCI. The location is in Alabama. Local Walmart has zero .22 but they stock .300 blkout at 16.00 for 20 rnd box


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

well luckily I just picked up a Marlin 39D that will take Short, long and long rifle 22's I will keep the LR's I have (well over 10,000) and pick up shorts (which are everywhere and cheap..) for the grandkids to shoot..


----------



## Waterguy (Jul 15, 2015)

Look at ammomen.com


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Waterguy said:


> Look at ammomen.com


AmmoMan.com - Gun Ammo with Free Shipping not ammomen.com
Just checked out their site. If I was looking to buy ammo it looks like a good site for ammo although I'm not impressed with their .22lr selection and prices. Some other calibers looked good though.

sidenote, just went outside to turn the Christmas lights off. saw 12 deer in the field with the flashlight. Why can't they come out during hunting hours?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ChrisF308 said:


> Hi NZhunter ,
> 
> I just PMed you with my email , and no DONOT buy that crap , rem bucket of bullets , the velocity is really all over the place as well as misfires , and I brought it last yr for 130 , seriously its rubbish , look at CCI SV , buy in the largest amount you can , ie 5000rds , look at seroius shooters price , you should have some one in the SI that is close to that price , there is a good NZ forum , nzhuntingandshooting.co.nz , I chronied the bucket of bullets , and its shocking , so bad I did not need to really do that , as some where going BANG , some pop , ie subsonic & supersoinc , I found over 10% between the bottom & top velocities .
> RE win , its too expensive , try CCI SV or for a bit more money CCI subs .
> ...


I bought a bucket of Remington Golden for $125 back earlier in the year. I was not impressed with the performance including misfires.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok, Since we're on the subject,,,, Who knows where to buy a couple bricks of .22lr of decent quality high speed ammo at a reasonable price? Perhaps we should start an online (so we can all order it here in the US) thread.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok, I work at a major sportings good store because I am bored with retirement and need to burn off a few calories during the day.

My experience is that the lack of .22 LR rounds is totally based upon a hoarder mentality. 

IMO people are expecting a really bad problem in the future but rather than listenting to you and me, they just fall back to hoarding. And that hoarding is in .22lr rather than what they should be concentrating on which is food and water and .... (IMO alcohol)

Its the sheeple response and nothing more. Yes I realize a bit of .22 ammo is great SHTF for shooting squirrels but after you have 500 or 1000 rounds, just how many squirrels live in your area?

Or how bad a shot are you?

I am probably preaching to the choir, but in all seriousness I think the average sheep is scared shitless and this the only way they know to prepare. 

Oh and BTW I've only been working here 1.7 years but today we were stacked up doing background checks about 5 deep, and the overwhelming purchases were conceilable handguns, AR/AK's and shotguns. And the shotgun people were buying buckshot and target loads (newbs based upon their questions)

I've rambled on but if you have a couple thousand rounds of .22lr stop it you freein bastard and put your money onto real preps.!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Montana Rancher said:


> Ok, I work at a major sportings good store because I am bored with retirement and need to burn off a few calories during the day.
> 
> My experience is that the lack of .22 LR rounds is totally based upon a hoarder mentality.
> 
> ...


There are also people that capitalize on this situation. They buy up all they can and then resell at gun shows for double. And people buy it...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Let's say you shoot 1000 rounds of .22 once a month and 2000 rounds twice a year during family get togethers. You have for example 32000 rounds which is about 2 yrs.

Let's say you also have 2 yrs of toilet paper, 2 yrs of dried beans, or 2 yrs of soap. Why are you called a "hoarder" of ammo but only called a "prepared person" with the other items?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Let's say you shoot 1000 rounds of .22 once a month and 2000 rounds twice a year during family get togethers. You have for example 32000 rounds which is about 2 yrs.
> 
> Let's say you also have 2 yrs of toilet paper, 2 yrs of dried beans, or 2 yrs of soap. Why are you called a "hoarder" of ammo but only called a "prepared person" with the other items?


Right Slippy, I'm a convicted hoarder of .22 ammo that I can't find anywhere....You can't hoard what you can't find.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I saw 16 500 round count 22LR hollow point ammo for 38.00 at the local Sportsman's Warehouse.... I didnt have the money to even buy 1 box :evil:


----------

